# DPD don't deliver on a sat



## marty4 (Jun 12, 2011)

What a nightmare that is. Placed an order today, paid for next day with DPD rather than Yodel..muppet!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cool story bro


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

DPD are hopeless, had countless issues with them in the past


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

BBaddict said:


> DPD are hopeless, had countless issues with them in the past


Cant please em' all.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)




----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

It seems like 9 out of 10 times DPD don't even try to deliver to me. Royal Mail have absolutely no problem delivering to me and I always get my packages off them on time but when I order something and the only option is DPD I have to sigh because I know it will be about a week late after I complain to them and rearrange deliveries. :/


----------



## marty4 (Jun 12, 2011)

IronPhil said:


>


Relax big man.. was just having a rant


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

marty4 said:


> What a nightmare that is. Placed an order today, paid for next day with DPD rather than Yodel..muppet!


You should've phoned and emailed the company straight away telling them that you want to change courier.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

without fail every time DPD deliver to me i will get a we missed you leaflet through the letter box even when 3 people have been in the house all day, allways happens on a friday as well so i carnt phone them up and get it re delivered till monday.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

DPD are a pain in the butt to get hold of aswell, recorded message after recorded message after recorded message and so on.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

I paid also today for dpd , option was free yodel or a quid for dpd, cannot stand yodel, dpd ya get the convienence of getting a hour slot so ya not stuck in all day


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

DPD do deliver Saturdays, they're deliverying my protein bars tomorrow!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> DPD do deliver Saturdays, they're deliverying my protein bars tomorrow!


That's what you think lol.

They're sh1te

Have you been smoking weed. You look stoned in your Avi...


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

marty4 said:


> What a nightmare that is. Placed an order today, paid for next day with DPD rather than Yodel..muppet!


I did the same thing, ordered from protein works today for delivery tomorrow, really needed it too cos I'm driving to germany tomorrow and I'm all out. Will have to try and buy some from a shop tomorrow to tide me over


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Does state its next working day del though no?

Would of been advertised as saturday del otherwise


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

PLauGE said:


> Does state its next working day del though no?
> 
> Would of been advertised as saturday del otherwise


No it says next day, iv had a delivery from protein works before on a Saturday but it must have been yodel that delivered


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

PaulB said:


> That's what you think lol.
> 
> They're sh1te
> 
> Have you been smoking weed. You look stoned in your Avi...


Don't think I've ever had a problem with DPD touch wood!

If they don't arrive, I'll be raising hell!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Delivery slot was 13.14 - 14.14, turned up at 13.17... spot on.


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

I had a problem with them a couple of months ago. I have my stuff delivered to work so I don't have to wait around for the delivery, I was given a delivery time slot of 9am to 6pm on a Friday. They never showed up then later that night I tracked the delivery and they had tried to deliver it at 7.30pm.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

SonOfZeus said:


> Delivery slot was 13.14 - 14.14, turned up at 13.17... spot on.


I would have complained to head office about then being late


----------



## marty4 (Jun 12, 2011)

Was it DPD? Because I got this from THE PROTEIN WORKS.

"Hi Martin,

Thanks very much for placing your order with THE PROTEINWORKS™.

I have noted that you have selected next day delivery with DPD so I just wanted you to be aware that, as DPD do not delivery on a Saturday , your order will be delivered on Monday.

You will be able to track your order after 8.00pm this evening at www.dpd.co.uk

Thanks for your support."

TEAM TPW™


----------



## patriot66 (Jun 25, 2011)

ive always found DPD to be one of the better couriers,always on time.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

marty4 said:


> What a nightmare that is. Placed an order today, paid for next day with DPD rather than Yodel..muppet!


if you have paid for 'next day delivery' and its not actually 'nxt day delivery', can you not get your £1.00 refunded?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

100% DPD, saw the van outside, I paid for Saturday delivery specifically mind with the company I ordered from (Monster Supplements). Second time I've ordered from them, really good and prompt service.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

marty4 said:


> Was it DPD? Because I got this from THE PROTEIN WORKS.
> 
> "Hi Martin,
> 
> ...


DPD means. ''We're a really sh1t courier service and we're going to send your stuff to a completely different address on the other side of the country''


----------



## marty4 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sound.

The only reason for my rant in the first place was I thought TPW could make it a bit clearer that "next day delivery" with DPD means "Next working day". Hopefully by highlighting this, anybody wanting to order on a friday for a saturday delivery should choose Yodel.

Cheers guys.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Usually you have to pay about 12-15 quid for a Saturday delivery.

That's when I used my protein but most sites usually state next day delivery is between Monday to Friday in the FAQ section


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I've paid for Saturday delivery twice from MP via dpd and both times they turned up mid week with a box that had Saturday in big letters over the top.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dpd are bloody useless, the last time I used them they didn't attempt to ring my door bell and just put my parcel in my neighbours recycling bin.


----------

